# Home Theater setup issues



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi there.
I just got a 4k tv. model 55" UHD 4k Flat Smart TV KU7000 Series 7
UN55KU7000F
My receiver is a Pioneer VSX-822 circa 2012
has 6 hdmi ports in back for devices and a 7th for output
dont know what version hdmi it is like 1.4 or 2.0a or what.
also have roku2 external player plugged into one of these ports and a samsung bd player connected to another and 
another one plugged a bell fibe wireless receiver.
What I dont know is all receiver and bluray player and roku box going from main floor to basement where 4k tv will be 
and to get 4k picture not sure if these older hdmi ports on receiver as well as older hdmi hi speed cables will be able to deliver 4k quality
need help please in ideal setup for system.
also this will be connected to wired and not wireless fibe receiver (2nd box)
Thanks


----------



## Alan P (Nov 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, your AVR does not support 4K. You also don't seem to have any 4K sources as of yet, except for that PVR thing.

If the HDMI cables you currently have are labeled "high-speed", they will work with 4K (once you upgrade your AVR).

I'm not familiar with the PVR you have, but it looks to be 4K...do you have any 4K content on it?


----------



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

no 4k content on pvr
isp said to change hd wired pvr to wired 4k pvr which would allow me to get all my tv channels in 4k
however my 4k tv has the netflix app built in so that should stream true 4k and not upscaled
also since my roku 2 streamer is not 4k was thinking to hard wire that to router and other non 4k devices as well rather than let them play wifi.
That way would be able to play multiple devices that are hardwired to router rather than wifi to keep 25 mbps constant with other wifi devices running simultaneously.
would not get 4k quality but download speed would increase if everything connected hardwired, would it not?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

melloch said:


> isp said to change hd wired pvr to wired 4k pvr which would allow me to get all my tv channels in 4k


Sadly they informed you wrong, there is almost no 4k content available other then 4K bluray, Netflix (If you pay the subscription to get the 4K content from them) and the odd specialty TV channel. the TV will likely upscale everything to 4k but its not true 4k by any means.
You need a 4k bluray player and a new receiver (if HDMI passes through it) in order to properly get 4k to the TV.


----------



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

thats what i meant iknow content in 4k is limited 
its the integrated netflix app in 4k tv that should be pure 4k and all other content would be upscaled


----------



## Alan P (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, the Netflix app is indeed "4K"...but "pure"? Not really. The signal is compressed to be able to stream.

By all reports, 4K blu ray looks way better than any streaming sources do.


----------



## Zakk (Jan 6, 2017)

You can get an Xbox One S for under $300 which has 4K. Even if you don't play video games, this is a good value, but you will probably want to buy the media remote with it


----------



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

ok got tv all installed physically and setup some parameters via menu and am pluged into hdmi in 1 from fibe wired box
that shows my bell channels but netflix doesnt load nor youtube
also when i change to tv mode i then see netflix and 4k content but no info button on remote to see if is diffusing 4k or hd and resolution
but still youtube does not work


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You tube through the DVR or from the TV its self? Have you set up the Displays wireless in the TV settings menu?


----------



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

Now trying to connect pioneer vsx 822 receiver to un55ku7000 tv Samsung 
All works when connecting tv to my roku2 and samsung bluray player and fibe tv receiver Bell via hdmi cables 
But when doing to receiver can't control bluray through receiver
Was ok when receiver was connected to other samsung plasma 43 tv but not on the 55 inch
Help


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, controlling other devices through HDMI is very hit-or-miss, mostly miss. The CEC standard is not very stringent and many devices are not compatible with one another, even if they're from the same company, as you've found with your new TV.

The standard workaround is to get a smart remote, most often a Logitech Harmony. It can be configured so a single button-press turns on and off all of your equipment in the right order.


----------



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok
This is my connection so far
Pioneer VSX-822 receiver 
all speakers connected 2 fronts 1 sub 1 center and 2 back satellites
Samsung 4k tv 55 inch un55ku7000fxza
Bluray samsung bluray bd-e5300 with usb port on back (no pic)
Roku 2 streamer
Bell fibe wired receiver(non 4k) 
smart tv is supposed to be a universal remote 
able to control all thru different sources in stereo like i want except for Roku which i need its remote (which i dont know why)
wondering what advantage is of using cat6 cable to connect lan port on tv to home router except that is more secure and better data transfer rate and bandwidth).
also if i should connect any other components i mentioned above to router as well vs wifi including central receiver(pioneer vsx 822)
what will that give me in the end
help please


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

melloch said:


> Ok
> This is my connection so far
> Pioneer VSX-822 receiver
> all speakers connected 2 fronts 1 sub 1 center and 2 back satellites
> ...


I can only guess that Roku and Samsung have not exchanged the necessary information about the Roku streamer's control codes.


> wondering what advantage is of using cat6 cable to connect lan port on tv to home router except that is more secure and better data transfer rate and bandwidth).


You've mentioned the reasons. In particular, 1 Gigabit ethernet works more reliably over longer distances when Cat6 is used than it does over Cat5.


> also if i should connect any other components i mentioned above to router as well vs wifi including central receiver(pioneer vsx 822)
> what will that give me in the end
> help please


It's usually a good idea to connect A/V devices to your network if possible. In addition to access to the various streaming entertainment services (many of which are free), a network connection can be used to update the devices' firmware to fix bugs and add features. Some devices can only be updated over a network connection, although many can be updated from a USB thumb drive.

A hard-wired ethernet connection is more reliable than a WiFi connection. Wireless networking is subject to interference, dropouts and glitches due to electrical noise from many sources, including cordless telephones, microwave ovens and other WiFi networks in the neighborhood. Wired ethernet is immune to those types of interference. Although it doesn't happen often, a network glitch in the middle of a firmware update has been known to result in A/V devices being "bricked", requiring them to be sent to an authorized repair center to be fixed.


----------

